

The Psychology of Space (2013) - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/01/21/the-psychology-of-space

======
tzs
That opera house looks like an interesting place for people in wheelchairs.

On the one hand, it's pretty much all ramps so they should be able to get
around easily.

On the other hand, those ramps have a pretty straight shot down to the water,
which could get annoying if your brakes failed.

